# Page 1 of 11  1  2  3  	>  	Last »



## zazap

Why is it that that thing is not always there in the top right corner of the forum main page?
Page 1 of 11 	 	 		*1* 23 > Last *»*






How can I make sure it's always there? (I hope my question is not too too stupid).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's always there for me, unless the number of pages of the forum is limited and therefore they can all be visualised without the need of prompting the user to choose the page number.


----------



## zazap

OK, I'm not sure I can, but I'll try to make myself clear. Sometimes, when I click on "New Posts", I get a page where threads with posts that were added since last time I clicked on "New Posts" are on top of the list in bold, but I still have this *Page 1 of 11  1  2  3      >      Last » *in the top right corner, so I can consult the older posts too even if thay don't contain any "new posts". Sometimes though, as in here for instance, it doesn't let me go back further than a page or 2. Why? I really like to scan the pages back in time starting from the most recent. Does that make any sense? Thank you.


----------



## TimLA

If the number of posts that are  linked to that page exceeds 20 (I think-it might be 25), you will start to get those numbers. When it exceed 40, you'll get Page 1 of 2 , etc.


----------



## zazap

I knew it, I didn't make myself clear...
What I mean is, 
Why can I sometimes go back 15 pages and sometimes just 1?
What determines that?
Thanks.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour zazap,

The link you posted in post #3 is broken, could you send another link to a thread where you can't see all the pages please ?

I've never noticed such cases myself


----------



## Jana337

Hi Zazap,

The links in the first post were generated by the search engine. The number of pages you get obviously depends on the number of threads containing the word(s) you are searching for. 

You can also see page numbers in each subforum. Example: Pagina 1 di 130 	 	 		*1* 231151101 > Ultimo *»*
Unless you change it in your settings, the default cutoff for Comments and Suggestions is one week (i.e. you hardly ever see more than one page) and for all other forums, all threads from the beginning are displayed.

I hope this helps somewhat. Like the others, I am unfortunately a bit in a quandary about what exactly you want to know.


----------



## zazap

Jana337 said:


> Hi Zazap,
> 
> The links in the first post were generated by the search engine. The number of pages you get obviously depends on the number of threads containing the word(s) you are searching for.


Yes, sorry, I didn't use it as a specific example, I just copied and pasted from anywhere.


Jana337 said:


> You can also see page numbers in each subforum. Example: Pagina 1 di 130                   *1* 231151101 > Ultimo *»*
> 
> Unless you change it in your settings, the default cutoff for Comments and Suggestions is one week (i.e. you hardly ever see more than one page) and for all other forums, all threads from the beginning are displayed.


This is what I want, but in the page with the new threads of all forums, not in a specific forum. Is that possible?


Jana337 said:


> I hope this helps somewhat. Like the others, I am unfortunately a bit in a quandary about what exactly you want to know.


Sorry about that, it's not so important anyways, just a little "caprice". Don't worry about it, 
zazap.


----------



## Jana337

zazap said:


> Yes, sorry, I didn't use it as a specific example, I just copied and pasted from anywhere.
> 
> This is what I want, but in the page with the new threads of all forums, not in a specific forum. Is that possible?


Sure. Click on New Posts and you will get a list of recently active threads. Copied a while ago: Pagina 1 di 8 	 	 		*1* 23 > Ultimo(Search links --> they will expire.)

Now the number of threads and hence the number of pages displayed by New Posts is highly variable. 

If you log in after, say, one day and more, you can expect 500 threads/25 pages (which is the maximum for search pages). 

If you have spent several hours in the forum, the software will consider today's threads read sooner or later (this is highly unpredictable and depending on the traffic and server load) and it starts counting new threads again. Therefore, you sometimes click on New Posts and get just one or two pages.

So, the lesson is: In a subforum (not CS), you will see all pages of the subforum, from the newest to the oldest threads. In New Posts, you will see at most 25 pages but usually fewer.


----------



## zazap

Jana337 said:


> Now the number of threads and hence the number of pages displayed by New Posts is highly variable.
> 
> If you log in after, say, one day and more, you can expect 500 threads/25 pages (which is the maximum for search pages).
> 
> If you have spent several hours in the forum, the software will consider today's threads read sooner or later (this is highly unpredictable and depending on the traffic and server load) and it starts counting new threads again. Therefore, you sometimes click on New Posts and get just one or two pages.
> 
> So, the lesson is: In a subforum (not CS), you will see all pages of the subforum, from the newest to the oldest threads. In New Posts, you will see at most 25 pages but usually fewer.


You just found what had me puzzled all this time...Unpredictability is the culprit! 
Got it!
I've been getting very few "NEW POSTS" pages recently and find it annoying but it doesn't matter.
Thanks for taking the time to answer, 
zazap.


----------

